# Help:. My rooster is drooling!!!



## wyandottie

I have an older Light Brahma Rooster and I noticed this am when I threw the scratch grain out that he was drooling when he went to peck at the scratch. He didn't pick any up because of the drooling. I have never seen this before am concerned. Does anyone know what it might be & how I could treat it??? Thank you!


----------



## Apyl

Make sure he has water, what color is the drool? Did he recently drink right before you notived the drool?


----------



## Roslyn

The only time I ever saw this was a hen that had just went through a "severe trauma". She was at my feet pecking at some scratch and my (then) puppy was sitting next to me (behaving himself) watching the hens. Out of the blue he took a paw and pushed her to the ground and stuck his nose up her backside and got a really good S*N*I*F*F. Then he looked up at me and actually smiled.

I didn't think anything of it, he didn't hurt her, but boy did she have a severe reaction!! She wobbled and fell over. I picked her up and she had a spacey look in her eyes and she started drooling. I really didn't know what to do. I put her in the chicken run with food and water so she wouldn't be bothered by anyone, and she just stood there for days. She did recover, but she was out of sorts for a good week. I mean it was just a sniff.

Has he gone through a fight with someone or a trauma? You may need to force some water into him by holding him and putting it in with an eye dropper or syringe.


----------



## wyandottie

Apyl said:


> Make sure he has water, what color is the drool? Did he recently drink right before you notived the drool?


Drool is clear. Noticed it first thing this am when I went to the coop. I will have to watch him closely. Thank you


----------



## wyandottie

Roslyn said:


> The only time I ever saw this was a hen that had just went through a "severe trauma". She was at my feet pecking at some scratch and my (then) puppy was sitting next to me (behaving himself) watching the hens. Out of the blue he took a paw and pushed her to the ground and stuck his nose up her backside and got a really good S*N*I*F*F. Then he looked up at me and actually smiled.
> 
> I didn't think anything of it, he didn't hurt her, but boy did she have a severe reaction!! She wobbled and fell over. I picked her up and she had a spacey look in her eyes and she started drooling. I really didn't know what to do. I put her in the chicken run with food and water so she wouldn't be bothered by anyone, and she just stood there for days. She did recover, but she was out of sorts for a good week. I mean it was just a sniff.
> 
> Has he gone through a fight with someone or a trauma? You may need to force some water into him by holding him and putting it in with an eye dropper or syringe.


Thank you! I will watch him closely hopefully he will get over whatever it is soon.


----------



## robopetz

I would keep him isolated and keep a close eye on him. Keep us posted.


----------



## 7chicks

When I web-searched (good sites), all I could find is possible sour crop. If it is that though, you will smell the most awful foul smell when you open his mouth. His crop will be full and squishy feeling.


----------



## Energyvet

That was my thought. Sour crop or possible foreign body in the crop.


----------



## toybarons

I see it all the time. All birds, even chickens, regurgitate. 
In chickens when their crops get too full of fluid they will vomit it up. The fluid generally is clear, may have some seeds in it and can have a slight odor. It can happen when a bird drinks too much water. Can happen if the bird is picked up and squeezed to hard or flipped upside down and back quickly. Roosters will regurgitate and then cluck to attract a hen's attention. 
I have a pet roo that will do it for me sometimes when he wants to attract my attention. Yes, it's sort of gross but as far as my Bradley is concerned, he is just doing his roo thing.

As I mentioned, the fluid is generally clear, may have a few seeds in it and may have a slight odor. If the bird is generally healthy, then I wouldn't worry. 
However, if you notice a strong odor like a stink and you notice other signs of illness, then you do have something to worry about as it can be a sign of sour crop or other illness is present. 

Hope this helps =)


----------



## Pinkter

My rooster did that one day several months ago. He was drooling, but his comb was purple also. He recovered from that but then died last Friday, with again, a purple comb. I feel he must have had a bad heart.


----------



## wyandottie

Thank you all so much for all your help, I appreciate it very much! "Big Guy". Seems better today but I am going to watch him for awhile still. 


Thanks!!!


----------

